# Wierd firewall issue



## athenacmrs (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi

I've got a bit of a problem with our new Watchguard Firewall,

Its very strange, I have setup the ports required for the SIP / VOIP phone system, and its working as in I can make calls in and out, however the voice isn't working!

When I got the analysis from the phone company, they have said that the communication is coming in via port 5060 with no issues at all, then our firewall is sending it back out on port 1026? therefore meaning we cant hear the other person.

I cant see any rules that could be causing this, does any one know what might be doing this?

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe only signalling is handled on port 5060 and 5061. The actual comminications traffic (voice in your case) is handled on a different port by Real-time transport protocol or RTP (I think). Of course you will have to configure you firewall to handle this data exchange but alas your setup, ISP and equipment would need some 'looking at' to put it mildly.

I would seriously seek the help of your phone company in getting this working. SIP is a difficult thing to get working at the best of times and with straight forward communication never mind arbitrary setups. 

Screechy


----------

